

The Most Important Thing for Improving Page Load Speed - daveschappell
http://www.scottporad.com/2010/04/22/the-most-important-thing-for-improving-page-load-speed/

======
gokhan
He is wrong.

"...I determined that unless you’re a very frequent visitor to one of our
sites, you’re visiting us with a cache that is effectively empty downloading
many or all of the objects on our homepage. Why? Because we update our pages
multiple times per day."

Totally wrong. His front page is 11.7K html and 278K all other things (css,
js, img etc, based on YSlow data). His site's burden to a visitor with a
primed cache is 22K. Even if he updates all the content in a single day, his
non-primed data will be 22K and that's all.

His site does not employ far-future expiration day strategy. Steve Souders
explains them all, every web hacker should read his books.

~~~
joevandyk
How do you know you are looking at the same website that he's talking about?

Plus, not sure why you think the user wouldn't need to redownload the assets
that change each day.

------
scottporad
Here's a follow up post with some data:
[http://www.scottporad.com/2010/04/26/data-illustrating-
the-b...](http://www.scottporad.com/2010/04/26/data-illustrating-the-benefits-
of-improved-page-load-times/)

------
Vekz
You might want to check out MXHR, Mixed xml http requests for your next
article and benchmarking.

------
jheitzeb
Good post. I'm looking forward to seeing the follow-up post with data from
your site

------
scottporad
I'm hoping to get that data up today, if not then over the weekend.

